

B E A U T Y - by Rino Stefano Tagliafierro - buremba
http://vimeo.com/83910533

======
gus_massa
I almost flagged this, until I see the animated classical art pictures. (See
the video. At lest peak 3 random points and see that video part.)

Is there a blog post about how this video has been made? I looked in the
director homepage, but I only can find the video but no details about the
technology stack they used.

